# Engine Bay Pictures



## nikos (Aug 3, 2004)

Can anyone please help me, I have recently installed a new heater core in my 1990 maxima. I need to know where the hoses go that plug into it.
I require some digital pictures of the engine bay, showing the heater hoses would be great, anyone interested in helping???? Thanks


----------

